# thinking of buying a studio in Hurghada



## lowryder

Hi,
i am seriously thinking about buying a studio in El-Ahyaa Hurghada for personal holidays and maybe long term visits.I have a degree in computer forensics and was wondering what the job prospects were for foreigners or setting up a business. I would really appreciate any advice at all regarding this and any advice in general regarding the Hurghada area as a whole. Oh, just thought i would mention that i have MS, and walk using crutches and occassionaly use a wheelchair (will this make any difference)

cheers and many thanks
scott.


----------



## saafend

lowryder said:


> Hi,
> i am seriously thinking about buying a studio in El-Ahyaa Hurghada for personal holidays and maybe long term visits.I have a degree in computer forensics and was wondering what the job prospects were for foreigners or setting up a business. I would really appreciate any advice at all regarding this and any advice in general regarding the Hurghada area as a whole. Oh, just thought i would mention that i have MS, and walk using crutches and occassionaly use a wheelchair (will this make any difference)
> 
> cheers and many thanks
> scott.


Hi Scott

I have not been to Hurghada for a long while but ive heard lately its like Skegness. Also i dont think its easy in a wheelchair as the kurbs are about 28" high. Hadaba is a beutiful place to have a home but even they built high kurbs, maybe 25". Ive also been told Hurghada is a bit like going on a saga holiday so age maybe an issue. Hadaba is no 18-30 but is a lot more affluant/vibrant.

Saaf


----------



## lowryder

saafend said:


> Hi Scott
> 
> I have not been to Hurghada for a long while but ive heard lately its like Skegness. Also i dont think its easy in a wheelchair as the kurbs are about 28" high. Hadaba is a beutiful place to have a home but even they built high kurbs, maybe 25". Ive also been told Hurghada is a bit like going on a saga holiday so age maybe an issue. Hadaba is no 18-30 but is a lot more affluant/vibrant.
> 
> Saaf


thanks Saaf, apparently the studio is in a purpose built complex??
as for age i'm no spring chicken (39) haha, just looking for a place to relax and chill
scott


----------



## saafend

lowryder said:


> thanks Saaf, apparently the studio is in a purpose built complex??
> as for age i'm no spring chicken (39) haha, just looking for a place to relax and chill
> scott


From what ive heard average age is about 63 ( and there the ones young enough to fill out the form) ( come on Eileen is number one there week in week out, they say it reminds them of the kids), good luck with it though Scott i wish you all the best. Please check out them kurbs though before you commit. 


Saaf


----------



## lowryder

saafend said:


> From what ive heard average age is about 63 ( and there the ones young enough to fill out the form) ( come on Eileen is number one there week in week out, they say it reminds them of the kids), good luck with it though Scott i wish you all the best. Please check out them kurbs though before you commit.
> 
> 
> Saaf


hahaha cheers Saaf, appreciate it
scott.


----------



## saafend

lowryder said:


> hahaha cheers Saaf, appreciate it
> scott.


No worries, i use to have a mate called lowryder. Not allowed to say why that was his name on here though. 

Saaf


----------



## Helen Ellis

Where is this purpose built complex? Have you seen it? Hurghada can be great IF you have the right place to live, close to wherever you want to be, Marina, beach, shops etc BUT if you buy somewhere that is not right for you, or that never gets finished or that's has already been sold several times!!!!! 
Average here is not 60+ , that applies to Luxor maybe but not here,there are plenty of 30 somethings around, and 20 somethings. 
I have no affiliation to any sales company or development, but I have been in Hurghada for 3 yrs, not working, very early retirement, just chilling. If you want to pm me and ask questions, I will do my best to answer. Just be careful please, there are a lot of cowboy developers here. Good ones too, but...


----------



## saafend

Helen Ellis said:


> Where is this purpose built complex? Have you seen it? Hurghada can be great IF you have the right place to live, close to wherever you want to be, Marina, beach, shops etc BUT if you buy somewhere that is not right for you, or that never gets finished or that's has already been sold several times!!!!!
> Average here is not 60+ , that applies to Luxor maybe but not here,there are plenty of 30 somethings around, and 20 somethings.
> I have no affiliation to any sales company or development, but I have been in Hurghada for 3 yrs, not working, very early retirement, just chilling. If you want to pm me and ask questions, I will do my best to answer. Just be careful please, there are a lot of cowboy developers here. Good ones too, but...


I agree with Helen about developer on this, please do your research and dont rush in.
Not so sure i agree about age average there though. I dont know if its true but ive been told there is only a handful of thirty somethings and the twenty somethings are mainly working girls, they move them on to Luxor once they hit thirty. As aparenty its so old there it dont really matter what their like. ( just grateful i suppose ) Albert and Alfred are the 2 most popular names there which i think tells you something.
Mohamed is miles behind in third. google it.


Saaf


----------



## Helen Ellis

saafend said:


> I agree with Helen about developer on this, please do your research and dont rush in.
> Not so sure i agree about age average there though. I dont know if its true but ive been told there is only a handful of thirty somethings and the twenty somethings are mainly working girls, they move them on to Luxor once they hit thirty. As aparenty its so old there it dont really matter what their like. ( just grateful i suppose ) Albert and Alfred are the 2 most popular names there which i think tells you something.
> Mohamed is miles behind in third. google it.
> 
> 
> Saaf


Could be right on some of the 20 somethings being "working girls" but I suppose you could apply that to the boys too, maybe?
Anyway believe me there are plenty of 30 somethings around, yes a lot are divers, but don't hold that against them, you could always join them!
The younger crowd hang out at the Marina in Shade, Friends, Papas, Papas beach bar/Hed Kandi, Sekkala in Famous (new bar), White( beach/club), Mojito (beach/club) all depends on the night and who/what is on. And they travel to Gouna too. 
New expat Managers are coming to Papas, Shade and Friends in the Marina next month. All been here for some time, all have previously worked together, all will be competing for the same customers! Should be interesting.

I don't know ANYONE called Albert or Alfred


----------



## mamasue

...


----------



## lowryder

Hi Helen 
The area is al-ahyaa hurghada
And the development is tiba star
Thankyou
Scott


----------



## mamasue

I don't know where you're getting this 60+ demographic from....
I lived and worked in Hurghada for many years.... there were far more young expats than old!!

The wheelchair might be an issue.... not only because the kerbs are high.... but many of the residential roads are just sand. And the pavements on the main road are terrible!

Also.... be very wary of buying new off-plan....if it isn't built, it probably won't be!!
You have to be so wary, when buying.... so many people get ripped off....Not only by Egyptians, but by expats too.
How about renting for a year, to see if you'll really like it!
I've said a million times.....and all expats will tell you.... Living in Hurghada is nothing like just taking a holiday there!


----------



## Helen Ellis

lowryder said:


> Hi Helen
> The area is al-ahyaa hurghada
> And the development is tiba star
> Thankyou
> Scott


I admit to not having heard anything about Tiba group, which is often a good sign. But Al Ahyaa is not really Hurghada, it's halfway to El Gouna so non of the previous comments really apply. Will get back to you if I find out anything of interest.


----------



## Gounie

Walking anywhere in that area will be difficult with or without crutches with sand, stones and holes in the ground. I live in El Gouna which is the upmarket town a few kilometers to the north. Even here I often twist my ankle because of the uneven surfaces and subtle lighting. It is a nightmare watching tourists walking around in high heels. We have many visitors to El Gouna who are confined to wheelchairs and they can get around the hotel complexes OK but it is not always so easy around Downtown or Abu Tig Marina. You really need to see for yourself before commiting.


----------



## speedwing

Do I live in the same place as others??? Skegness!!! 63+?? don't think so!!
Scott, I live just down from the Tiba Developments and they are one of the few developments that look like being on time. I have watched from when thet first dug the foundations to what seems now the final push for completion. It can be hard from the development to the pavement but once there, taxis, buses are always going by. They are updating Hurghada, we may have high kerbs but pavements are being retiled, roads are being tarmaced, beging to look pretty good.


----------



## hurghadapat

speedwing said:


> Do I live in the same place as others??? Skegness!!! 63+?? don't think so!!
> Scott, I live just down from the Tiba Developments and they are one of the few developments that look like being on time. I have watched from when thet first dug the foundations to what seems now the final push for completion. It can be hard from the development to the pavement but once there, taxis, buses are always going by. They are updating Hurghada, we may have high kerbs but pavements are being retiled, roads are being tarmaced, beging to look pretty good.


Up dating Hurghada they may be but i still think the Hurghada that was when i first went to live there was much better....no big supermarkets....furniture you either had to have made or go to Cairo to buy same for cars..Sherry st. was just a sand road with no lights and very few shops...virtually nothing at all between Hadaba and the Grand Hotel...all that pedestrian area up there now was just a single track road...happy days.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Speedwing is right. These Tiba projects are good value and on target projects.

Are they in a touristic area? No !! 
This part of Hurghada has many developments and commercial projects plannned, but this 3 km stretch will be a building site for another decade or more so you can forget about pavements and ammenities. Of course they are "cheap as chips" but that's not everything to go by.

Why not take a long holiday and rent. Choose you project carefully, think about a resort complex with every facility and consider paying that little extra. Try Sahl Haseesh or El Gouna as these are well established resorts for such as yourself.

Eco-Mariner.


----------



## saafend

speedwing said:


> Do I live in the same place as others??? Skegness!!! 63+?? don't think so!!
> Scott, I live just down from the Tiba Developments and they are one of the few developments that look like being on time. I have watched from when thet first dug the foundations to what seems now the final push for completion. It can be hard from the development to the pavement but once there, taxis, buses are always going by. They are updating Hurghada, we may have high kerbs but pavements are being retiled, roads are being tarmaced, beging to look pretty good.


Im only saying what i heard. Sure im right though, If you asked all the people that liked this comment to give a couple of details about themselves that would give you an idea.
All to their own though so good luck if you do go. Also if you do go and do feel its a Grimsby (ish) feel to it please PM me and ill send you everything i know about Hadaba.


Saaf


----------



## Widget

Lowryder, 

I'd go and check it ok first before you commit to anything long term, go for a month if you can afford it. On the subject of your MS, the heat of Egypt may just do it some good, dryer atmosphere etc, I'm no expert but I'm sure I heard/read somewhere that it can help.

With regards to the height of kurbs.....



saafend said:


> i dont think its easy in a wheelchair as the kurbs are about 28" high. Hadaba is a beutiful place to have a home but even they built high kurbs, maybe 25".
> Saaf


OMG Saafend what are you going on about? 25" is over 2ft high (you know over half a metre), the curbs everywhere in Egypt are high, but I've yet to find one _that_ high, try halving your guestimate.


----------



## saafend

Widget said:


> Lowryder,
> 
> I'd go and check it ok first before you commit to anything long term, go for a month if you can afford it. On the subject of your MS, the heat of Egypt may just do it some good, dryer atmosphere etc, I'm no expert but I'm sure I heard/read somewhere that it can help.
> 
> With regards to the height of kurbs.....
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Saafend what are you going on about? 25" is over 2ft high (you know over half a metre), the curbs everywhere in Egypt are high, but I've yet to find one _that_ high, try halving your guestimate.


You are more than welcome to your opinion even if you seem to disagree with everything i say. 
Maybe you use Egyptian tape measure and not UK regulated hence why your a little off the mark. 

Saaf


----------



## Widget

saafend said:


> You are more than welcome to your opinion even if you seem to disagree with everything i say.
> Maybe you use Egyptian tape measure and not UK regulated hence why your a little off the mark.
> 
> Saaf


:rofl:

Thanks. Hmmm don't think I have disagreed with _everything_ you say (d'oh was that comment just a cunning plan to get me to disagree with you?!), I think I have commented twice on what you've said (well, I've replied to posts anyway, doesn't mean I haven't commented verbally!), which really doesn't qualify me as having disagreed with everything you say........nevermind.

I don't use a tape measure at all, but I do know how big a step my little legs have to take to get on and off the curbs in Sharm & Cairo and everywhere I've been inbetween, and it certainly isn't 2ft. 1ft maybe, but not 2ft.

Anyway, sorry Lowryder for hijacking this thread.....:focus:


----------



## speedwing

You sure don't like Hurghada do you???


----------



## Widget

speedwing said:


> You sure don't like Hurghada do you???


Who?


----------



## saafend

speedwing said:


> You sure don't like Hurghada do you???


I really liked Hurghada when i visited i was just saying its not for everyone. I will not make any more comments about it though as people from Hurghada seem to take opinions from outsiders too offensivly. 

Saaf

Good luck with what ever you decide Lowryder


----------



## Peter Mitry

*Hurghada for Pensioners?!!*



Helen Ellis said:


> Where is this purpose built complex? Have you seen it? Hurghada can be great IF you have the right place to live, close to wherever you want to be, Marina, beach, shops etc BUT if you buy somewhere that is not right for you, or that never gets finished or that's has already been sold several times!!!!!
> Average here is not 60+ , that applies to Luxor maybe but not here,there are plenty of 30 somethings around, and 20 somethings.
> I have no affiliation to any sales company or development, but I have been in Hurghada for 3 yrs, not working, very early retirement, just chilling. If you want to pm me and ask questions, I will do my best to answer. Just be careful please, there are a lot of cowboy developers here. Good ones too, but...


I don't think so; Hurghada gets it's fair share of older visitors but there are many young families living here from all over Eastern and Central Europe. There is a good night life and the place absolutely rocks from dusk till dawn; not quite what Saaf was describing. Of course some areas are better than others and property prices can vary from exceptionally cheap to Surrey on sea; as always, it depends on your budget and where you want to be.

I am originally from the UK but lived in Spain for 13 years and now in Egypt (Hurghada) for four.


----------



## saafend

Peter Mitry said:


> I don't think so; Hurghada gets it's fair share of older visitors but there are many young families living here from all over Eastern and Central Europe. There is a good night life and the place absolutely rocks from dusk till dawn; not quite what Saaf was describing. Of course some areas are better than others and property prices can vary from exceptionally cheap to Surrey on sea; as always, it depends on your budget and where you want to be.
> 
> I am originally from the UK but lived in Spain for 13 years and now in Egypt (Hurghada) for four.


Blast from the past!
Are you still dealing in off plan real estate i Hurghada?


Saaf


----------



## hurghadapat

saafend said:


> Blast from the past!
> Are you still dealing in off plan real estate i Hurghada?
> 
> 
> Saaf


Hmmmm....someone been doing their homework i think.


----------



## saafend

hurghadapat said:


> Hmmmm....someone been doing their homework i think.


Not Homework no. Peter showed me around several properties in Hurghada about three years ago. I wasnt saying he was being dishonest praising Hurghada, in my opinion he likes it. He wasnt just praising it to sell me a property.

Saaf


----------



## Helen Ellis

saafend said:


> Not Homework no. Peter showed me around several properties in Hurghada about three years ago. I wasnt saying he was being dishonest praising Hurghada, in my opinion he likes it. He wasnt just praising it to sell me a property.
> 
> Saaf


And he lives here! always a bonus when commenting on Hurghada/Egypt, as I think you have said on other threads.


----------



## Move2egypt

anyone needs help in buying in tiba star, hurghada. I can help and advice as i have myself brough property there.


----------



## Move2egypt

Move2egypt said:


> anyone needs help in buying in tiba star, hurghada. I can help and advice as i have myself brough property there.


good investment oppurtunity. WIll take about 3-4 years to get the entire are developed and property price to be increased.
Very Good Investment oppurtunity.


----------



## Peter Mitry

*Buying property in Hurghada*

Hi Scott, I am a Real Estate agent and have been living in Hurghada for four years. When deciding where to live much depends on how serious your condition is and how it may develop in the future. Many new buildings are being constructed now with wheelchair access and lifts, but you also have to consider the proximity to shops and healthcare.

Whilst Al Ahyaa has many new projects at extremely attractive prices it is still very much a building site and the amenities at present are limited.

The best advice I can give is to visit in person and to spend some time looking at properties and areas which may meet your needs both now and in the future.

The El Kawser area, where I live, would be most suitable as it has everything you need but of course prices per m2 are higher than in Al Ahyaa. If I can help you in any way please let me know.


----------



## Peter Mitry

Yes we are Saaf; we are coming to the end of our fourth year now.


----------



## speedwing

I quite agree Peter that at the moment we are limiited!! but don't forget the new shopping mall being built which will be similar to Senzo which they are speeding ahead with. Since this was annouced, buildings in the area are springing up and some are actually finished....which as Move2egypt said "a great investment oppurtuninty" that is, if you are willing to wait.


----------



## GM1

can you give me the exact location of this shopping mall?


----------



## Peter Mitry

The new 'shopping mall' which everyone has been talking about is situated right next to Oasis Resort and about 250 metres from the Tiba's. Trouble is, I drive past it every day and it looks more like a block of apartments! I will try to find out more...


----------

